# How long to wait between fresh IVF and FET??



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello ladies, need your experienced minds and kindly advice...

We had our first IVF last month and unfortunately it did not work and got AF 11 days after ET...and OTD confirmed that it was a BFN.... Luckily we have 5 blasties frozen, and after having a good think about it, we are keen to go ahead and see if we can do a back to back cycle? Natural or medicated?

Clinic have now said they will give us an appointment in 4-5 weeks, but I wanted to ask, is it worth waiting or has anyone here done back to back cycles? mentally and physically I am as ready as I will be in a months time.... I have waited 5 years and I am done waiting whilst they hang around sorting out the admin etc...

Also have read that embryos frozen at day 1 or 3 are better than frozen blasted, is hat true?? So much info and so confusing... All our Frozen babies are blastocyst level....does that give them a lesser chance?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Sparkly_Shoes said:


> Hello ladies, need your experienced minds and kindly advice...
> 
> We had our first IVF last month and unfortunately it did not work and got AF 11 days after ET...and OTD confirmed that it was a BFN.... Luckily we have 5 blasties frozen, and after having a good think about it, we are keen to go ahead and see if we can do a back to back cycle? Natural or medicated?
> 
> ...


Im not a lady - but thought I'd chip in 

They usually like your body to recover before starting the next cycle, for some this means waiting until you have had another period. Although every clinic has different rules and every consultant has different views.



> Also have read that embryos frozen at day 1 or 3 are better than frozen blasted, is hat true?? So much info and so confusing... All our Frozen babies are blastocyst level....does that give them a lesser chance?


Hmm.. A number of years ago - I had a conversation with a very good embryologist, and his view was that he gets better results from Frozen blast's. I guess its down to the embryologist.

All the best of luck with your journey.

Tony
x


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks tony, that helps.

If you have more info or websites about this kind let me know, thank you!!

I am just not keen on waiting few more months, I feel like I need to move on to the next step sooner rather than later


----------

